# Little Help



## psychovapes (27/1/17)

Hey Vapers 

I just started to make my own juice, at the moment all i have is the Strawberry and Kiwi mix from FW and the White grape. I mixed up a batch last night and must say not that bad, the question that i have is that it does have a little of a funny after tast. i think its the grape but i just cant put my buds on it. The ratio was 10% strawberry and kiwi and 3% grape. 
does anyone have an nice recipe with these flavours or any ideas.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Constantbester (27/1/17)

Hi, I'm a noob diyer but if I understand it correctly you may get a funny taste from a flavour when you go over 3%/5% per concentrate. So it might be the strawberry that is giving you that funny taste....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre (27/1/17)

Not many options with only 2 concentrates. Yeah, grape is a difficult one to work with. I would go with just the strawberry and kiwi.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Caveman (27/1/17)

What type of aftertaste is it? Is it slightly burnt rubber, black pepper, slight burn taste, plastic taste, chemical taste, a general off taste, a metal taste, burnt sugar taste? I have tastes so many different types of off flavors in DIY its very difficult to pinpoint the reason, could be the flavor, could be your cotton, could be your coils?

What set up are using?

Just to clarify is it 10% strawberry, 10% Kiwi and 3% grape?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Polar (27/1/17)

I think its...
Strawberry kiwi FW 10%
White Grape FW 3%
Shake and vape.

So let it rest for like a week and see how she matures. Are you getting a perfume aftertaste?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## psychovapes (27/1/17)

Yes isike a purfume after tast. Can some times tast like wick that is not getting enough liquid. I think might be the kiwi too. Its a strawberry and kiwi blend form fw

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac (27/1/17)

psychovapes said:


> Yes isike a purfume after tast. Can some times tast like wick that is not getting enough liquid. I think might be the kiwi too. Its a strawberry and kiwi blend form fw


The only advice I can offer on this batch is to let it steep at least a week tasting at two or three day intervals.The best tip I can offer is to subscribe to DIY or DIE on YouTube a tremendous site covering all facets of juice making.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## psychovapes (30/1/17)

thanks a lot guys
it is getting a lot better and the main reason for the tast was the white grape. tasting damn good now.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------

